# Can You Help Me Out?



## Earth&Fire (Jan 24, 2003)

hi i have just started reading this and i am about 50 pages into it,

first of all how do you pronounce silmarillion?

where the elves formed when the Valar where or just after or are they "the firstborn"? i am a little confused


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 24, 2003)

Eru Iluvatar, the creator of all, made first the Ainur, the children of his thought. Those who descended into Arda (the world) were named the Valar (the gods) and the Maiar (the angels). Iluvatar set a time for the awakening of his two children - Elves (the Firstborn) and Men (the Secondborn). The Valar laboured in Middle Earth and Melkor undid their work. They captured and imprisoned him and then the Elves awoke.


----------



## Earth&Fire (Jan 24, 2003)

ok havnt got to the second born yet  

i just read the bit about the elves making their journey's. where are they going to?

i have a map that came with the book of Beleriand is that where they _were_ or are now?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 24, 2003)

The Elves have answered the summons of the Valar to come dwell with them in Aman, the Blessed Lands, in the uttermost West of Arda. They are travelling from Cuivienen, the place of their awakening, which lies far in the East of Middle Earth. On their way, they pass Beleriand, the westernmost part of Middle Earth. Then they cross the Great Sea via the island ferry...to Aman.


----------



## Earth&Fire (Jan 24, 2003)

ok i get it now


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 24, 2003)

.....and then Melkor and Ungoliath....did an awful thing that caused Feanor's anger and the greatest tragedies in elven history.   ....


----------

